# Wedge-E couch holder feedback



## busybee10 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just found the wedge-e ereader / tablet holder and its looks like an interesting little product for reading in bed.

Thinking of buying one but before I do was wondering if anyone here has one and can give me some feedback?

The website I found it on is www.wedge-e.net

Feedback please...


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

It certainly looks like it would work but you might want to check out the CoylCushion thread and the link under Alice's signature.  It is cheaper and gives you the flexibility to change the angle.  Plus you can select the fabric you want from a lot of choices and even add a design.  Check out the thread and read the reviews on this.  At least it is another option for you.


----------



## busybee10 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok I'll check it out. Thank you


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wedge-E though?  Seriously?  What a name...

It looks pretty neat but for $30 that's pretty steep.  I love my Coylcushion.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just purchased the Wedge-E in the gray color.  I got it over the weekend.  I love the thing.  It's extremely lightweight and only weighs 6 ounces.  It holds my iPad or Kindle at the perfect angle.  My devices don't budge or move around on it.  No reshaping or repositioning of the Wedge-E required.  It does everything I need.  Great to use in bed.  When I am tired and done reading, I can just toss it aside when I'm done with it.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

caseyf6 said:


> Wedge-E though? Seriously? What a name...
> 
> It looks pretty neat but for $30 that's pretty steep. I love my Coylcushion.


Haha no kidding about the name... certainly paints a picture, eh?


----------



## busybee10 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lauri, 

Just got my wedge-e too...

Five Stars!

Used it all weekend. This is exactly what I was looking for in a holder. It's well made and the angle is just right. Got a lot of questions over the weekend asking where I got it.

It is actually alot smaller than it looks on site, which I prefer.

I definitely would recommend the wedge-e if your looking for a holder to use on the couch or in bed. 

My Kindle loves it...lol


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. It looks like exactly what I'm looking for. Do you remember how long it took to arrive after placing your order?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

love2read said:


> Thanks for posting this. It looks like exactly what I'm looking for. Do you remember how long it took to arrive after placing your order?


It took just a few days.


----------



## busybee10 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine came quick too... about 3-4 days after ordering.


----------



## Kaisersose (Sep 1, 2011)

I have one and IMHO it is much easier to handle than a bean bag.. I don't see an issue with it not being adjustable as the angle is really perfect for reading. But hey that's why they make more than one kind of car .


----------



## Kaisersose (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh and I got my wedgee stupid quick! They sent it out priority mail had within two days... Idk if they do it on all of them but there wasn't a selection for alternate shipping when I checked out.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

wow this really looks great! thanks for the pictures!


----------



## ratterriermom (Sep 15, 2011)

I would think that the fact that you can't reshape or reposition the e-wedge pillow would be a con, not a pro.  That's why I like the CoylCushion, it can be repositioned any way depending on whether I'm reading with it on my lap, laying down, or sitting at the table reading.  One of my favorite aspects of the cushion is its adaptability.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Those that have the wedge-e do you have a picture with it reading in bed?  Just wonder how it works lying down.


----------



## Kaisersose (Sep 1, 2011)

ratterriermom said:


> I would think that the fact that you can't reshape or reposition the e-wedge pillow would be a con, not a pro. That's why I like the CoylCushion, it can be repositioned any way depending on whether I'm reading with it on my lap, laying down, or sitting at the table reading. One of my favorite aspects of the cushion is its adaptability.


Cushion smushion I want something that stays put. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kaisersose (Sep 1, 2011)

rlkubi said:


> Those that have the wedge-e do you have a picture with it reading in bed? Just wonder how it works lying down.


There is a picture of a girl using it in bed on their site, I use it in bed to read and it works awesome. If for some reason I need to adjust the angle a little I put my blanket under it. The best thing imo is the rigidity of the lip and support of the foam. It holds the kindle steady, doesn't go crooked if I shift a little while laying in bed. To me a bean bag just doesn't cut it, ever sit on a bean bag?? All you do it constantly adjust the thing.


----------



## emeleste (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks rather wide to me.  I don't really have that much space to spare when in bed on my side to angle that holder correctly for me...at least it doesn't look that way.  It looks like a nice product...but probably not right for me.  And I don't want to have to worry about getting a blanket to stuff up under it when I need to change the tilt.  JMHO.


----------



## Stephanie2225 (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't really post but I thought this looked cool although it is a little wide for me. I read the thread and I don't know if the people posting do work for the company but they lost my business if they do and if they don't well you helped them lose my business. I believe Kaisersose your posts were very hateful so thanks for helping me choose the CoylCushion  I hope this company does great though because I don't like to see companies go under.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Stephanie2225 said:


> I don't really post but I thought this looked cool although it is a little wide for me. I read the thread and I don't know if the people posting do work for the company but they lost my business if they do and if they don't well you helped them lose my business. I believe Kaisersose your posts were very hateful so thanks for helping me choose the CoylCushion  I hope this company does great though because I don't like to see companies go under.


The photos here and on the company website look to be the same person or coincidence that they have the same shorts and color wedge-e. It is a bit odd to have so many new to this forum with this thread being their only posting esp as slow as things have been lately. If it is the company staff than just be honest and come out and say "I have this product that you might like.....". then let people ask questions and decide what works for them. Soliciting people to join and post reviews (if that is the case rather than just appearing to be) is a turn off to me. I'm sure it is a decent product and people have different preferences but I prefer an upfront approach.


----------



## busybee10 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I like the coyl cushion and almost bought one but I prefer the wedge-e. I don't regret my decision. I Love my Wedge-e! 

It's just too bad that anyone else who may be looking to get real honest feedback on the wedge-e can't because there appears to be  coyl cushion employees, owners, family, or paid spammers on here putting down the wedge-e and promoting the coyl cushion. So obvious! Lol
In my opinion it just makes them look bad...

I'm sure the coyl cushion is a great product but I would have to say I  prefer the wedge-e. I appears to work with all type of tablets. Its simple, sleeker and more modern looking and i wanted something with a fixed angle, which could be a drawback but hasn't been an issue with me yet and I have used it many times on the couch and in bed. The size is just right and it's very lightweight. Best holder I've purchased so far in my opinion. 

Well just wanted to post some REAL feedback  because it looked like there where some coyl cushion pumpers on the thread promoting their product and bashing a great product. Didn't think i was gonna start the coyl cushion attack on the wedge-e. Lol 

I am new to this forum and just got a kindle recently and was just looking for a good holder and found the wedge-e and was just asking for feedback on it, thats all! No affiliation to wedge-e. 

Good luck wedge-e!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, folks, let's not send this thread downhill. I'm going to move through and prune off topic posts. A reminder that this is a topic for discussing the Wedge-E couch holder.

A fine point: people who have tried both the Wedge-E and another product may post their comparisons and reasons for preferring one over the other. That's reasonable and useful for members making purchasing decisions. However, as everywhere else on KindleBoards, vendors of a product should restrict self-promotion to their own product thread.

Also, remember that KindleBoards is the _nice_ Internet forum. Let's not disprove that in Accessories, of all places! 

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Like the look of the Wedge-e, love the name too, but I too wonder how it reads in bed on your side. Would love to see a photo of that.


----------



## busybee10 (Aug 28, 2011)

I will try to take a pic of it in bed and post it online.


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

I read in bed lying on my side and I have the Coyle cushion and I like that I can jamb my kindle into the cushion so that it is standing on its corner.  My cushion is fleece and is quite comfy as a pillow too.


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

My Wedge-E came today and it is the best thing since sliced bread!! I love it! 
It's soft, extremely light weight, I can use my Kindle or IPad portrait or landscape, in my lap, or on my tummy in bed. It's small and compact.......I love it!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been looking at this also and it looks really nice . what color did you get?  And reading in bed is okay ?


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

I got the grey flannel and reading in bed is great until I fall asleep


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Here is a picture of my iPad with my gray Wedge-E. Works great with my Kindle3 in its case too.


----------



## Kaisersose (Sep 1, 2011)

laurie_lu said:


> Here is a picture of my iPad with my gray Wedge-E. Works great with my Kindle3 in its case too.


Pretty sweet


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a 2nd one so that I can have one Wedge-E for my iPad in our livingroom.  Then another Wedge-E in our bedroom for my Kindle reading before I go to sleep.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This looks really good.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## busybee10 (Aug 28, 2011)

New combo grey/black looks really nice. Anyone get one?


----------

